# Pregnancy countdown........



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

My beautiful Tibetan Terrier is at day 48 today!
Im starting this tread today to share mine and her's first litter with you all

She getting larger everyday and starting to get slower and slower on her walks!

Her whelping box is setup in the front room and she's started going in it a few days ago.

She is acting very strange today, she must be getting prepared! She taking food, holding it in her mouth and trying to find a hiding place for it?? in the garden, then back indoors in her bed, then back outside (she reminds of a hamster stashing food away, lol)

this picture was taken a few days ago


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Shes a cutie, quite a nice wee size too, do you know how many she is having, has she been scanned???????x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

She is looking big WOW 
I say more than 5 

Dont forget if you need my help i am here


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she will have 7


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jayzee said:


> Shes a cutie, quite a nice wee size too, do you know how many she is having, has she been scanned???????x


yep, she was scanned at 30 days and lady said 5 (poss 6/7 hiding)
The stud dog she went with throws big litters (if it works like that?) his last litter was 9 and the tt girl was smaller build than my girl. xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> She is looking big WOW
> I say more than 5
> 
> Dont forget if you need my help i am here





archielee said:


> I think she will have 7


Thanks nat!! xx I will need your help xx

I think 7 too archielee! my husband is playing safe guessing 5! son says 7 and my 3 yr old daughter says 27 babies!!! lol  xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think its the girl that says the number of puppies there will be in the litter, am i right


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww bless her

Look at that belly

i say 6


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> I think its the girl that says the number of puppies there will be in the litter, am i right


Yer I think it is the bitch that decides the number of the litter, but i remember reading a post on here a few weeks ago about the stud throwing big litters!!?? x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her
> 
> Look at that belly
> 
> i say 6


OMG just saw your ticker factory!!! I cant believe storms puppies are 5 weeks old


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> OMG just saw your ticker factory!!! I cant believe storms puppies are 5 weeks old


Yep almost 6 weeks

The weeks have gone really quick x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep almost 6 weeks
> 
> The weeks have gone really quick x


Where has the time gone!!??? I bet they are getting into mischief now? lol 
arrrrr....... only 2 weeks till they go to thier new homes then?? xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here a few pics of her hiding in her whelping box
(I will add the puppy rails next week)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Here a few pics of her hiding in her whelping box
> (I will add the puppy rails next week)


She looks cumfy in there lolol I say she will have 5......3 boys and 2 girls.
husband being stupid again and says she will have "puppies". stupid bugger lololol my son just looked at the photo and said that is a puppy lolololol god knows what breed he thinks she is. Newfi PMSL


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Where has the time gone!!??? I bet they are getting into mischief now? lol
> arrrrr....... only 2 weeks till they go to thier new homes then?? xx


They are into everything lol

We have them for another 2 and a half weeks. Im keeping one so not to bad x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She looks cumfy in there lolol I say she will have 5......3 boys and 2 girls.
> husband being stupid again and says she will have "puppies". stupid bugger lololol my son just looked at the photo and said that is a puppy lolololol god knows what breed he thinks she is. Newfi PMSL


 arrrr... yep husbands have that tendancy to be ermmm........ doh!!! me and kids call my husband homer simpson!! lol well... my daughter reckons she having 34 puppies now, it going up and up, me thinks she watches 101 dalmations too much!!!! 

p.s you will all get used to my ermmmm.. bad spellings!!! lol where's spell check when you need it?????


----------



## Kimmpf (Sep 23, 2009)

Ahh congratulations, not too long to wait now  I say 7, 3 boys and 4 girls


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are into everything lol
> 
> We have them for another 2 and a half weeks. Im keeping one so not to bad x


lol and messy i bet??

hey at least your keeping one so it will not be as heartbreaking when they go


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol and messy i bet??
> 
> hey at least your keeping one so it will not be as heartbreaking when they go


OMG you can imagine how much pooh 11 puppies produce and they have a thing about shredding the paper and puppy pads lol

It will be very hard letting them go but im confident they are going to excellent homes and i will keep in touch as they are close by and also going to good friends of mine


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> my son just looked at the photo and said that is a puppy lolololol god knows what breed he thinks she is. Newfi PMSL


that has just made me laugh....  my son (age 6) see's any small breed of dog as a puppy lol as he is used to enormous dobermanns, he can't remember not having them around, so to him they must have been like horses.... he seems to think that all dogs get to this size and if it isn't it is a puppy lol


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG you can imagine how much pooh 11 puppies produce and they have a thing about shredding the paper and puppy pads lol
> 
> It will be very hard letting them go but im confident they are going to excellent homes and i will keep in touch as they are close by and also going to good friends of mine


I had 10 dobes in my last litter and the pooh...  I didn't realise there could be so much lol.... It is sad when they go, but it is also nice to hear from the new owners and receive pictures etc seeing how they have settled in. By that time my bitch had had enough really and just wanted some well earned rest!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kimmpf said:


> Ahh congratulations, not too long to wait now  I say 7, 3 boys and 4 girls


Yep, ive said 7 all along, only 2 weeks to find out!!!!



Spaniel mad said:


> OMG you can imagine how much pooh 11 puppies produce and they have a thing about shredding the paper and puppy pads lol
> 
> It will be very hard letting them go but im confident they are going to excellent homes and i will keep in touch as they are close by and also going to good friends of mine


hmmm...... 11 lots of poop and wee!!!! and shreded pads and paper, That has got to be hard smelly work!!! lol x



emmisoli said:


> I had 10 dobes in my last litter and the pooh...  I didn't realise there could be so much lol.... It is sad when they go, but it is also nice to hear from the new owners and receive pictures etc seeing how they have settled in. By that time my bitch had had enough really and just wanted some well earned rest!!


I really hope that all of my new owners keep in touch after pups leave! Im quite confident they will!! the homes I have lined up are all lovely familes x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 50 today 

I felt puppies moving last night!!!!!
And noticed she also has a clear discharge this morning and spending a lot of time grooming.
xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww shes gorgeous, i bet your excited, not long to go,


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> I had 10 dobes in my last litter and the pooh...  I didn't realise there could be so much lol.... It is sad when they go, but it is also nice to hear from the new owners and receive pictures etc seeing how they have settled in. By that time my bitch had had enough really and just wanted some well earned rest!!


The pooh oh yes i know what u mean lol

It will be sad to see them go. This time in 3 weeks i will just have the one left that i am keeping 

i will really miss them but i know people will keep me updated and i will still get to see them


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> awww shes gorgeous, i bet your excited, not long to go,


oh Im so excited, but also a little nervous about what if's and that! But fingers and paws crossed it will all go ok!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im excited for you as well and i think she will have 8
i hope she as them when im on here as well as i dont want miss these little ones


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> im excited for you as well and i think she will have 8
> i hope she as them when im on here as well as i dont want miss these little ones


 i will keep giving updates!
She's really off her food today 
x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> i will keep giving updates!
> She's really off her food today
> x


aaaw dear send her round mine i will give her my hubbys tea pmsl:wink5:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaw dear send her round mine i will give her my hubbys tea pmsl:wink5:


tee hee....
ok i have tried -
boiled egg! (she eat 1 bit)
fresh cooked chicken (looked at it and walked away)
cocktail sausages (she ate half of one)
iams puppy food (she run a mile)
ham - (picked at it)

hmmmmm...... do you think she's just trying it on????
xx lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She just dont want anything now this minute, she will prob pick a bit more later on and again tomorrow. Try her will a little tuna in with her puppy food she may want a little fishy stuff. (it pongs....phewww) She is probably feeling a tad uncomfortable now as she is ballooning quite quick now. You never know she may have them a bit earlier too??????? Make sure she is drinking ok. I cant wait for the final few days now. really exciting.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She just dont want anything now this minute, she will prob pick a bit more later on and again tomorrow. Try her will a little tuna in with her puppy food she may want a little fishy stuff. (it pongs....phewww) She is probably feeling a tad uncomfortable now as she is ballooning quite quick now. You never know she may have them a bit earlier too??????? Make sure she is drinking ok. I cant wait for the final few days now. really exciting.


yer........ she looks really down today (day 52) but she's eaten this morning
Im going to give her fish for lunch!
She's drinking loads and loads!!!
Puppies are really active today
She's got quite alot of clear discharge this morning and is quite messy behind.

 xx


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

Belle is on day 60 an i havw had to give her tuna with her normal food and shes eating it alot better now .
Hope all goes well .


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

belleboris said:


> Belle is on day 60 an i havw had to give her tuna with her normal food and shes eating it alot better now .
> Hope all goes well .


Hope all goes well for you too 
I tried tuna last week and it worked for a couple of days, but then she turned her nose up at it! (she has always been a very picky eater!!!!)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> yer........ she looks really down today (day 52) but she's eaten this morning
> Im going to give her fish for lunch!
> She's drinking loads and loads!!!
> Puppies are really active today
> ...


about 10 days to go now, yippie..........puppies


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You will have to get her a maternity dress like this one lolololol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You will have to get her a maternity dress like this one lolololol


pmsl.................... who in their right mind would wear that!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone used Easy Whelp supplement?? it's made by the animal health co ltd, say give 10 days before and 10 days after whelping?????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> pmsl.................... who in their right mind would wear that!!!!!


Ha Ha she did, stupid woman. My nan would turn in her grave if she saw what woman were wearing these days ololpololol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Ha Ha she did, stupid woman. My nan would turn in her grave if she saw what woman were wearing these days ololpololol


HA HA HA, It brings a whole new meaning to showing your bump off!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Has anyone used Easy Whelp supplement?? it's made by the animal health co ltd, say give 10 days before and 10 days after whelping?????


I havent, but it sounds a good one dont it. I will be watching for replies here.


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice big belly, i think 6 or more definatley.

Good luck  hope they will all be happy, healthy pups x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I havent, but it sounds a good one dont it. I will be watching for replies here.


Yep it was recommended by the petnap company.

*ingredients*
dextrose
calcium gluconate (100,000mg/kg)
entroroccus faecium (NC1B 11181 1X10) viable bacteria/gm
Ascophyllum Nosodum (50,000mg/kg)

tub says
A feed supplement to aid normal whelping and lactation in bitches and to increase puppy viability. Many breeders insist on Easy Whelp for trouble free, cleaner whelping. Easy Whelp feed additive is a complete 20 day course. It is added to the bitchs' feed 10 days before expected whelping, and continued for 10 days after whelping.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Laureng05 said:


> nice big belly, i think 6 or more definatley.
> 
> Good luck  hope they will all be happy, healthy pups x


 thankyou x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep it was recommended by the petnap company.
> 
> *ingredients*
> dextrose
> ...


I will have to get some of this next time my dog have pups I think. any help is good eh!.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Had to post this pic!!!
She's got he hump with me after having her wormer!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is she doing today hun?? Hope everything is going well. xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Had to post this pic!!!
> She's got he hump with me after having her wormer!!!!


Aww look at her. "Leave me alone mummy, dont you know Im pregnant and need my rest" lololololol Her coat is lovely and shinny too.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

lovely looker, good luck and keep us updated, lov tibetans!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 54 today.........

She worried me yesterday as she was really low and not eating, I hand fed her in the end and she eat! Then pinched half a cheese burger off husband plate when he wasn't looking, so clearly she's feeling better!!! lol 
Then last night about 11pm she was acting strange, she was really naughty on her walk (pulling and leaping about, she normally very well mannered) then did her business and when we got home she leaped in her whelping box and started digging and digging!!!! and I have noticed this morning that she has started to shread the newpaper up! 
I have taken her temp today - 37.7 it was lower last night 37.3.

She does's seem a bit brighter this morning, she hardly got any sleep tho (nor did I) she couldn't get comfy (she was digging at my bedroom carpet next to my bed, then digging the pillows I gave her)

xx


oh just to add to that, think we have sovled the eating issue!!!! i just hand fed her a puppy meat pouch (yuk) and she ate the whole lot!!!! clearly she doesn't like eating from a bowl!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Day 54 today.........
> 
> She worried me yesterday as she was really low and not eating, I hand fed her in the end and she eat! Then pinched half a cheese burger off husband plate when he wasn't looking, so clearly she's feeling better!!! lol
> Then last night about 11pm she was acting strange, she was really naughty on her walk (pulling and leaping about, she normally very well mannered) then did her business and when we got home she leaped in her whelping box and started digging and digging!!!! and I have noticed this morning that she has started to shread the newpaper up!
> ...


She is getting ready from now onwards. Getting used to her whelping box etc. isnt is weird how they will eat out of your hand but not out of a bowl fussy little madam's lolololoolo When she gets nearere the time she will have a clear out so will have runny poo's, mind you mine didnt have the really runny stuff, just really soft poo. Keep an eye on her and you will be fine. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hiya

sorry not been on for a few day been busy i also helped deliver pups on tuesday night but it was a smooth delivery thank god

Hope all is well your end wont be long till we see them


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She is getting ready from now onwards. Getting used to her whelping box etc. isnt is weird how they will eat out of your hand but not out of a bowl fussy little madam's lolololoolo When she gets nearere the time she will have a clear out so will have runny poo's, mind you mine didnt have the really runny stuff, just really soft poo. Keep an eye on her and you will be fine. xxxxxxxxx


Still hand feeding!!! little moo moo........... lol
i just don't understand why she eat from me and not the bowl!!! hey perhaps she's too posh to eat from a bowl??!!!! lol hmmmm..... xxxxxxxxx



cav said:


> hiya
> 
> sorry not been on for a few day been busy i also helped deliver pups on tuesday night but it was a smooth delivery thank god
> 
> Hope all is well your end wont be long till we see them


Hey hun,

Yep all is ok ish!!! she's still being a picky madam!!
oh bless her, she's really waddling and cant even be bothered to go upstairs (normally she goe's up there to bed)
ooppppsss, she poop and wee wee indoors last night....I know she cant help it!!! poor little girl...
She has spent all day in her whelping box today and has started to shred the newspaper??!!!

so what pups did you help deliver? xxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 56 today.......

She still will not go to the loo in the garden!! (only on her walks) I have tried putting one of her number 2's in the garden and traces of her wee but still not working

she didn't want to go for a walk this morning, we got about 50yards and she sat down a refused to move until we turned back home! she then had a wee.
She poop and wee wee in the kitchen last night!! but i don't mind (she cant help it)

She is getting more and more comfy in her whelping box and spends hours in there shredding all the paper.

Puppies are still very active and wriggling around

She's still not eating huge amounts

hmmmm her belly looks smaller today????? is that normal??????

Temp 37.1


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Day 57......
Temp 37.4 this morning

I slept downstairs with her last night, another restless night for her, lots of digging at the carpet.

Gave her her breakfast this morning and she hid all of it behind the sofa, in her bed and in the hall??????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth

This link may help you if you want to read it. Give you an IDEA only ok. I will watch for updates, and if you dont see me on, then I will reply in your thread so you know I am watching ok. others will be here for you two. cant wait now, llolololo i better go out and buy the congrats card and the balloons and bubbly to celebrating lolololo


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth
> 
> This link may help you if you want to read it. Give you an IDEA only ok. I will watch for updates, and if you dont see me on, then I will reply in your thread so you know I am watching ok. others will be here for you two. cant wait now, llolololo i better go out and buy the congrats card and the balloons and bubbly to celebrating lolololo


Thanks hun xx lol xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

DAY 58.....

temp 37.8 this morning.

She seems a lot happier today 

she's been trying to dig up the grass in the garden this morning!!! I don't think she knows it's astro turf!!! lol bless her.

eating small amounts and sleeping inbetween trying to dig up astro turf.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

glad all is well

have you got homes for the pups yet?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> glad all is well
> 
> have you got homes for the pups yet?


Im prob keeping one and I have 4 defo's on my waiting list and a couple i'm not 100% sure about (but people change their minds)
5 showed on scan (poss 6/7) so if she only has 5 then someone going to be disappointed

how's u hun? xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

My bitch's signs were;

Refusal to eat about 48 hours before she had them
Digging at the carpets and the dog beds
Always needing a wee
Licking constantly 
Cleaning her nipples
Whining for me to be there

Also she gave birth to them in a very odd way, she went outside every time and sqauted for a wee and plopped a pup out! It was all actions go with the towels specially when she started to walk away! We couldn't keep her in either because she got so anxious because she couldn't go outside! She had 11 in the end, 2 died..

Also we took her for a scan and the vet said 3-4 puppies and we ended up with 11!

Good luck with your new babies when they arrive! xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Im prob keeping one and I have 4 defo's on my waiting list and a couple i'm not 100% sure about (but people change their minds)
> 5 showed on scan (poss 6/7) so if she only has 5 then someone going to be disappointed
> 
> how's u hun? xx


Year well least you got homes lined up i was just a little concerned with christmas time ect

hehe and i was going come and pinch a few lol(only joking)

im good thank you just can not wait see your little ones

i always check this thread first


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> Year well least you got homes lined up i was just a little concerned with christmas time ect
> 
> hehe and i was going come and pinch a few lol(only joking)
> 
> ...


tee hee  im getting really excitied now

I know I was a little concerned about xmas too!! but I have been swamped with enquiries.
If she has them on her due date (friday) they will be 8 weeks on xmas day!!!!
But I have told everyone that I will hold on to pups till after xmas because I think it will be way to stressful for a new puppy to be in a new home at such a exciting time. They were all fine with that, in fact they respected me for doing that
xx

Im going to have a very very busy xmas with 2 children, husband, maisie and a litter of 8 week old puppies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> My bitch's signs were;
> 
> Refusal to eat about 48 hours before she had them
> Digging at the carpets and the dog beds
> ...


arrrr.... sweet......... if only it was that easy for humans to give birth!!! lol x

hmmm... I wonder how many she will have ( i reckon 7)

sorry to hear that you lost 2
xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> arrrr.... sweet......... if only it was that easy for humans to give birth!!! lol x
> 
> hmmm... I wonder how many she will have ( i reckon 7)
> 
> ...


I think maybe 6?

I know it was heart wrenching. 1 died before it was born and the other was thriving but it wasnt going to the loo, so took it to the vets all wrapped up and he said it had something wrong inside which stopped it from going so it just bloated


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

RachyBobs said:


> I think maybe 6?
> 
> I know it was heart wrenching. 1 died before it was born and the other was thriving but it wasnt going to the loo, so took it to the vets all wrapped up and he said it had something wrong inside which stopped it from going so it just bloated


aww i had the same problem in my last litter she was pts at nearly 2 days it broke my heart she had a little bit missing inside the only way she could go the the toilet was being sickit was horrible to see


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> I think maybe 6?
> 
> I know it was heart wrenching. 1 died before it was born and the other was thriving but it wasnt going to the loo, so took it to the vets all wrapped up and he said it had something wrong inside which stopped it from going so it just bloated





cav said:


> aww i had the same problem in my last litter she was pts at nearly 2 days it broke my heart she had a little bit missing inside the only way she could go the the toilet was being sickit was horrible to see


oh thats sooooo horrible guys.... sooooo sad

I really hope all maisie's puppies are going to be ok!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ok...... day 59

temp 37.2 (98.9) 8.30am. (temp last night was 37.7)

very restless night, i did think pups were coming last night!!

went to bed about 11pm and maisie settled upstairs next to me, about half hour later she starts to pace and pant.
I move downstairs with her, she settles again for about 10mins, then pants again, then a soft poo and 3 wee's in the kitchen, then digging and tearing paper in her box, then another poo in kitchen, followed by another 2 wee's. She was unsettled till about 3am, then she slept till this morning ( i have had hardly any sleep tho!)

after I took her temp this morning I gave offered her a slice of ham ( i always do to tell her she's good for letting me take temp) but instead of gobbling it up she took it outside and buried it, she did the same with a cocktai sausage I just gave her. so she not refusing food but she not eating it!

Just to add to that, I just looked at her lady bits and looks like she has the muscus plug attched on her minnie min, she quite messy down there


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lucy, i would say she is definately very near, just keep a very close eye on her,especially if she does go out for a wee it is so hard because every dog is so different, one of mine was panting and shredding for four days before actually having the puppies and then she just sat on the settee ( on a blanket) and i could see the water bag presenting no pushing at all and i did watch her all the time, then very little pushes and out came the puppies
will keep a eye on your thread this morning, could be first puppy by early this afternoon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi lucy, i would say she is definately very near, just keep a very close eye on her,especially if she does go out for a wee it is so hard because every dog is so different, one of mine was panting and shredding for four days before actually having the puppies and then she just sat on the settee ( on a blanket) and i could see the water bag presenting no pushing at all and i did watch her all the time, then very little pushes and out came the puppies
> will keep a eye on your thread this morning, could be first puppy by early this afternoon


Im getting excited now xx i will keep you all updated xx

here is some pictures I took this morning


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hi hun
all mine have been different as well 
my last litter she started panting about 11 (night)when i went bed and she had her first pup just before the children came in from school another one was so quick she started panting about 3 afternoon and we had a pup at 7
what im trying say is they are all so different so best just stay with her and wait for things to start i will keep coming on to check on you hun.
We are all here dont worry


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> Hi hun
> all mine have been different as well
> my last litter she started panting about 11 (night)when i went bed and she had her first pup just before the children came in from school another one was so quick she started panting about 3 afternoon and we had a pup at 7
> what im trying say is they are all so different so best just stay with her and wait for things to start i will keep coming on to check on you hun.
> We are all here dont worry


Thanks cav x

she's really settled now and been eating, no panting, no digging.
I reckon she's going to be days till puppies pop out!!! xx

More cooking time for puppies the better!!!!! xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

noon temp 36.9.

this morning's was 37.2


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What have the temps been for the last two days?????????? It will drop and stay dropped, but then again my mates dogs temp did go up two degrees after if had dropped and stayed at the same temp for a whole day and she went into labour that day. All dogs go differently there wont be text book all the time, you just have to watch her and see how she is acting. Have she been for runny poo's,? vomited? licking her vulva constantly? cant get comfortable? staring at you like she is dazed?? these are just some of the signs ok. How is she today.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What have the temps been for the last two days?????????? It will drop and stay dropped, but then again my mates dogs temp did go up two degrees after if had dropped and stayed at the same temp for a whole day and she went into labour that day. All dogs go differently there wont be text book all the time, you just have to watch her and see how she is acting. Have she been for runny poo's,? vomited? licking her vulva constantly? cant get comfortable? staring at you like she is dazed?? these are just some of the signs ok. How is she today.


sunday am - 37.4 
sunday pm - 37.5
monday am - 37.8 
monday pm - 37.4
this morning - 37.2 
noon today -36.9

not runny poo's but soft!
not been sick
she's cant get to her vulva??!!! (too fat) but it's messy with mucus plug (looks like a scab???!!)
sleep for 15 mins or so, then up again
oh yes.... staring at me and last night she was mouthing at my jeans trying to tug me across the room??? 
x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi what day is she on now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> sunday am - 37.4
> sunday pm - 37.5
> monday am - 37.8
> monday pm - 37.4
> ...


That sounds really promising. Teigan never had runny poo just very soft consitensy.. she was doing little wee's now and again too. Dont quote me on this part but I think the plug comes away when she looses the first water, Teigan was always cleaning down there so I didnt see alot of water some out, but the plug was there one min and gone the next, so I think Teigan was cleaning the first water and the plug away???? To me Maisie sounds like she is going into first stages, sometimes you can miss the first stages all together, like I did with Teigan, But like I said in my PM all dogs go differently, keep an eye on her all day, and watch her is she goes into the garden for poo or wee, she may drop one out there which have been known in many dogs. I had two mates on here and both their dogs went differntly. you will know when she is in hard labour she will pant and shiver her behaviour will be totaly different. xxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loook out for her waters breaking and take her temp a hour after you last took it you can missed the drop if its near


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw she sounds like she is in first stage to me hope she does not keep you waiting to long


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi what day is she on now


hi Archielee, she's on day 59 x



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That sounds really promising. Teigan never had runny poo just very soft consitensy.. she was doing little wee's now and again too. Dont quote me on this part but I think the plug comes away when she looses the first water, Teigan was always cleaning down there so I didnt see alot of water some out, but the plug was there one min and gone the next, so I think Teigan was cleaning the first water and the plug away???? To me Maisie sounds like she is going into first stages, sometimes you can miss the first stages all together, like I did with Teigan, But like I said in my PM all dogs go differently, keep an eye on her all day, and watch her is she goes into the garden for poo or wee, she may drop one out there which have been known in many dogs. I had two mates on here and both their dogs went differntly. you will know when she is in hard labour she will pant and shiver her behaviour will be totaly different. xxxxxx


Because she cant get to her lady bits shall i clean them for her? or just leave her alone? x



nat1979 said:


> Loook out for her waters breaking and take her temp a hour half you last took it you can missed the drop if its near


??? hour after or hour and half after hun? last took it at midday x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would do it about an hour after the last time, but hour and half is ok.....just to keep track ok. see you got alot of help on here and your not on your own, we will all keep an eye out and are here for you ok, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankyou so so so so so much guys for the support you have all given me and maisie so far.........

Long haul ahead!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs for all of you 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

​


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> hi Archielee, she's on day 59 x
> 
> Because she cant get to her lady bits shall i clean them for her? or just leave her alone? x
> 
> ??? hour after or hour and half after hun? last took it at midday x


sorry what typing quick have changed it LOL


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

So if you took it at 12 ish what is her temp now hun?

I am off to work at 2.45 pm and not back untill 8.15pm so wont be around but i am sure they are lots of people that are here to help

If you do need any help hun plz let me know i can always pop round after work


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Thankyou so so so so so much guys for the support you have all given me and maisie so far.........
> 
> Long haul ahead!!!
> 
> ...


I wish you lived by me i would love come help and see you and masie and babies
x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Thankyou so so so so so much guys for the support you have all given me and maisie so far.........
> 
> Long haul ahead!!!
> 
> ...


Your welcome, dont clean it yourself she will do it, and you can notice more of what she is doing then. She will continuously lick herself ALL the time when time is iminent. Cleaning ready for pup comeing.........xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Loook out for her waters breaking and take her temp a hour after you last took it you can missed the drop if its near





nat1979 said:


> So if you took it at 12 ish what is her temp now hun?
> 
> I am off to work at 2.45 pm and not back untill 8.15pm so wont be around but i am sure they are lots of people that are here to help


Just took it's 36.8! it was 36.9 at noon (so slight drop)

oh no........work??? how rubbish for you..... I work from home mind you im not getting anything done today!!!
i'll prob still be guessing this time tomorrow
xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Just took it's 36.8! it was 36.9 at noon (so slight drop)
> 
> oh no........work??? how rubbish for you..... I work from home mind you im not getting anything done today!!!
> i'll prob still be guessing this time tomorrow
> xx


I love my work thou (working in vets) and from what i have heard its been busy 2day

But if you need any help i can always pop round after


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have a little look at this video clip...
Pregnant Dog Labor: Dog Breeding & Pregnancy | eHow.com


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I love my work thou (working in vets) and from what i have heard its been busy 2day
> 
> But if you need any help i can always pop round after


cool job  I used to work vets in maidstone about 12 years ago (i loved every min of it!!!) xx

thankyou hun, i might just take you up on that! xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Dont want to bambard you with too much info, but one more for you to read ok...
The Onset of Dog Labour & Delivery


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

just took temp again 36.9 so up slightly!! 
i reckon she's keeping us all guessing
x
she's had a tiny soft poo and a few wee's 

A little bit of panting and digging over the past few hours

She's eaten a little bit of cooked chicken
drank loads of water

plug still there, she's trying to lick her lady bits but she cant get to them as her belly's too big!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

whereabouts r you L?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> whereabouts r you L?


Near Maidstone in Kent


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how far is she today is it 60 days???


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> how far is she today is it 60 days???


59 days today


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds like you could be in for a long night


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i had one whelp 59 days lol.......keep an eye on her when she has a pee you just a tad too far from me.


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

my husband has family in maidstone and most of my family are in west sussex so not too far from you raelly...


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

for the last 30 mins she's been heavy panting and digging in box!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oooo puppies sooon!  x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

get the cocoa on stand by.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> get the cocoa on stand by.


hmmm... i have the maltesers hot choc ready to go!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she shouldnt be too long now but usually the early hours


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> hmmm... i have the maltesers hot choc ready to go!!!


Hello, Iv just come back from dropping family home. How is she doing now....any more digging and panting???????????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello, Iv just come back from dropping family home. How is she doing now....any more digging and panting???????????


yep, she's been all calm this afternoon, temp slight temp rise (1 degree)
but then lots of digging and panting this evening!!!, but she's sleeping at mo, i'll take temp again when she wakes up

she's eating tho!!
xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> she shouldnt be too long now but usually the early hours


even is she dosen't have them tonight i still won't sleep tonight x I have bags under me eyes the size of suitcases!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bless her she is going to keep you on your toes for a while, will look in tomorrow on this thread for any more news. I'll be thinking about you ok, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> bless her she is going to keep you on your toes for a while, will look in tomorrow on this thread for any more news. I'll be thinking about you ok, xxxxxxxxx


thankyou hun xxxx


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah I hope all goes nice and smoothly for you.... lovely more puppies to look at


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> for the last 30 mins she's been heavy panting and digging in box!!


Sounds like it wont be long


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think she will have the puppies soon


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Sounds like it wont be long


good evening!
since about 5.30 she hasn't stopped panting and digging every now and again.

think it's going to be a long night

iv'e had dinner, bath, kids are asleep, kettle's on for hot choc, hubby just picking what to watch on the telly
x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

her temp readings
6.30pm - 37.0
7.30pm -37.0
8.30pm - 37.0


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> good evening!
> since about 5.30 she hasn't stopped panting and digging every now and again.
> 
> think it's going to be a long night
> ...


Good evening to you too lucy
What a busy day at woek 2day 
Hows her temp looking at mo ?
When she is laying down have you seen her push at all


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> her temp readings
> 6.30pm - 37.0
> 7.30pm -37.0
> 8.30pm - 37.0


We posted at the same time LOL


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> We posted at the same time LOL


lol.....
nope, she's not pushing yet, very restless, tongue hanging out, she's just laying in her whelping box surrounded in bits of newspaper! see photo


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol.....
> nope, she's not pushing yet, very restless, tongue hanging out, she's just laying in her whelping box surrounded in bits of newspaper! see photo


Ahh bless her


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

we been up with maisie all night

lots and lots of panting, very restless ???


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

you do often get that little stare just before the pushing,just make a note of the time of the first pushing?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> you do often get that little stare just before the pushing,just make a note of the time of the first pushing?


she's looking for somewhere in the living room to hide, very heavy panting now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

very soon now i think just watch her she will probably just start pushing have you had any damp/wet patches on her bedding?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

she must be close. have you tried sitting in the whelping area with her...jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

good morning jill it must be so lovely for you when all these puppies are born uk nighttime?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It is very convenient. Although I haven't had much sleep since yesterday morning Mon. I took my mom in law to er didn't get home until 4:30 am and then the dogs needed some loving, I was just going to bed when I read this so now I'm gonna stay up awhile. I luv puppies ....Jill ps Your up early


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> very soon now i think just watch her she will probably just start pushing have you had any damp/wet patches on her bedding?


no damp patches yet
she ripping blankets up now!!



canuckjill said:


> she must be close. have you tried sitting in the whelping area with her...jill


morning!!!
i'll try that now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh i bet you are tired,hope she is ok? i didnt feel to well yesterday so slept most the day now cant sleep  but maybe i will get to see puppies as well

how is she doing lucy?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If you let her out to go wee make sure you are with her just in case. You may also like to have a lead on her in case she tries to go under something...Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> no damp patches yet
> she ripping blankets up now!!
> 
> morning!!!
> i'll try that now


yes, i would try what jill said and sit with her, just a little comfort for her ripping blankets is usually the last stages, so the pains must be getting a lot stronger now, just watch for that first push


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> ahh i bet you are tired,hope she is ok? i didnt feel to well yesterday so slept most the day now cant sleep  but maybe i will get to see puppies as well
> 
> how is she doing lucy?





canuckjill said:


> If you let her out to go wee make sure you are with her just in case. You may also like to have a lead on her in case she tries to go under something...Jill


Im going to take her outside! she whinning to go out
i have a torch!!
I have already fenced decking in so she cant get anywhere
xx
back in a bit

she's just drank a whole bowl of water


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> If you let her out to go wee make sure you are with her just in case. You may also like to have a lead on her in case she tries to go under something...Jill


this statement made me laugh, one of mine went in the garden for a wee and went under my oh ride on lawn mower and would not come out, he was not impressed when i had to get him up at 3am to try and lift the mower up so i could get her out


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

That would have been funny I know how much my O/H likes it when I wake him up in the middle of the night..Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> That would have been funny I know how much my O/H likes it when I wake him up in the middle of the night..Jill


i can laugh now but at the time it wasnt really funny, she was minutes away from giving birth


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

We panick and the O/H 's just kinda go with the flow. When my last sheltie was having pups I phoned every 1/2 hr with an update he tried so hard to be as excited as I was....Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

back in now, she tried to squeeze through the decking to get to the garden so ran her back in b4 she got stuck!

still just heavy panting and pacing!!

im freezing now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> We panick and the O/H 's just kinda go with the flow. When my last sheltie was having pups I phoned every 1/2 hr with an update he tried so hard to be as excited as I was....Jill


 yes i know what you mean, they just dont get it do they? i think most the time we have puppies born on here in the middle of the night the oh is nicely tucked up in bed


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> back in now, she tried to squeeze through the decking to get to the garden so ran her back in b4 she got stuck!
> 
> still just heavy panting and pacing!!
> 
> im freezing now


did she go a wee have you got the heat lamp/pad on all ready? i would say within the next few hours at most


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It shouldn't be much longer lucylewis we are excited for you and it is a little scary isn't it...Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> did she go a wee have you got the heat lamp/pad on all ready? i would say within the next few hours at most


no wee back to licking the sofa!! she's crying now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> It shouldn't be much longer lucylewis we are excited for you and it is a little scary isn't it...Jill


SCARY!!!!!!! Oh yes!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> did she go a wee have you got the heat lamp/pad on all ready? i would say within the next few hours at most


shall i plug the heat pad in to warm up?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I would plug it in...jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she's really shivering now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, i had to make a quick cuppa, yes i would plug it in ,she must be near now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> she's really shivering now


yessssss, thats what you want to see now look for that first push and make a note of the time


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> she's really shivering now


so exciting, I'll be keeping tabs on this thread for sure


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

ohhhh now its exciting, keep us updated if you can...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi BoxerD and welcome I think I forgot yesterday....Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi and welcome from me also


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she's still dry as a bone down below


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hi and welcome from me also


and from us  panting panting x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> she's still dry as a bone down below


thats ok, that can all change in a minute


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi BoxerD and welcome I think I forgot yesterday....Jill


thanks for the welcomes 
Everyone is soo nice


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

she may have been keeping herself clean don't worry there will be lubrication before the first pup...jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

anything lucy?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

something must be happening ....hope all is going okay lucylewis


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> something must be happening ....hope all is going okay lucylewis


mmmmmm just what i was thinking jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nope nothing yet, still panting very fast!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i thought she must have had one then


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Great minds think alike....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

its really close and we are excited and scared with you ....Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Great minds think alike....Jill


absolutely


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

temp 36.9

still nothing......


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it wont be long now lucy, you will soon have your new babies and then the fun and worry really starts has the headache kicked in yet


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol.... not yet, but i can hear the kids stiring!!!!!!!! arrrrrgggghhhhhh they must go back to sleep!!!! iv'e sent hubby up to get them back off!!

lots of digging again, and really smelly farts!!!!! (maisie, not me, lol) and lots of burps


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Do the kids have school or are they too young?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol, you know what you were saying about your girl and her slipper?
Maisie had just but my daughter trainer in her whelping box!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Do the kids have school or are they too young?


no they are on half term this week, so they are at home all week! 3yrs and 8yrs they are.
I think they will have to go out for the day today with nanny!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol, you know what you were saying about your girl and her slipper?
> Maisie had just but my daughter trainer in her whelping box!!!!!


aint that strange i think within the hour now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> no they are on half term this week, so they are at home all week! 3yrs and 8yrs they are.
> I think they will have to go out for the day today with nanny!!


oh, i know what you mean, my little grandson is always here and so active but i love it really


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good idea Lucylewis as you will not be so patient with them after all this and may need a little TLC yourself and a nap. I too say within the hour ...Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Good idea Lucylewis as you will not be so patient with them after all this and may need a little TLC yourself and a nap. I too say within the hour ...Jill


agree , i think your nerves are going to get a bit fraught


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got to try and stay up long enough to at least hear about the first baby come on Maisie we want puppies and when I've had a sleep maybe we will have piccies of Maisies babies...hint hint...Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> I've got to try and stay up long enough to at least hear about the first baby come on Maisie we want puppies and when I've had a sleep maybe we will have piccies of Maisies babies...hint hint...Jill


what time is it there jill?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just after midnight not too bad...Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Just after midnight not too bad...Jill


ahh well lets hope little maisie is a good little girl and has the first one quite soon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well, lucy hasnt been on for a little while again???????????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> agree , i think your nerves are going to get a bit fraught


im a nervous wreck now!!! she banging the door to go out for a walk!! lead in her mouth!!!



canuckjill said:


> I've got to try and stay up long enough to at least hear about the first baby come on Maisie we want puppies and when I've had a sleep maybe we will have piccies of Maisies babies...hint hint...Jill


I know... Come on Maisie...............

camera is ready, fully charged!!!!! (i wish i was fully charged!)


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have my mom in laws puppy, she has it on a crazy schedule shes a night owl its poop time is midnight. Or should I say it was midnight that doesn't work at my house.He is such a cute little brat..Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

come on maisie pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> im a nervous wreck now!!! she banging the door to go out for a walk!! lead in her mouth!!!
> 
> I know... Come on Maisie...............
> 
> camera is ready, fully charged!!!!! (i wish i was fully charged!)


Your doing great. Maisie probably is thinking she has tp poo oh I bet you remember that part of labour well I do and my kids are in there late 20s and early 30s...Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

it's getting light now!! shall i take her out for a very very short walk? because she will not go to the loo in the back garden???


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Your doing great. Maisie probably is thinking she has tp poo oh I bet you remember that part of labour well I do and my kids are in there late 20s and early 30s...Jill


me too


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> it's getting light now!! shall i take her out for a very very short walk? because she will not go to the loo in the back garden???


to be honest i would not take her away from home, if she really needs a poo she will have to go , just try the garden on a lead, she wont be able to hold it in with the pressure of the puppies


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> to be honest i would not take her away from home, if she really needs a poo she will have to go , just try the garden on a lead, she wont be able to hold it in with the pressure of the puppies


agree with you on this she is way too close to having them


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> to be honest i would not take her away from home, if she really needs a poo she will have to go , just try the garden on a lead, she wont be able to hold it in with the pressure of the puppies


ok
right im going to freshen up quickly and get dressed out of pj's
oh yer and take some paracetamols!!! headache slowly coming on!!!
xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ok
> right im going to freshen up quickly and get dressed out of pj's
> oh yer and take some paracetamols!!! headache slowly coming on!!!
> xx


it usually does i think we are worse than when having our own children!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

hi there was just o looking and saw the posts and thot awwww hhow great then realised that it was all going on just now lol so i thot i would say hi


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

k4r4 said:


> hi there was just o looking and saw the posts and thot awwww hhow great then realised that it was all going on just now lol so i thot i would say hi


Hi you picked a good time pups should be arriving soon...jill


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

well im not long finished work so i am still wide awake  im excited for you


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> hi there was just o looking and saw the posts and thot awwww hhow great then realised that it was all going on just now lol so i thot i would say hi


Hi from me and very panting, shivering maisie


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah I have been thinking of you guys and Emma and Belle hope all is going well, it sounds like she isn't far off now Lucy just stick to your guns as others have said, a puppy can literally pop out at anytime so no walking the garden will be far enough


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

k4r4 said:


> hi there was just o looking and saw the posts and thot awwww hhow great then realised that it was all going on just now lol so i thot i would say hi


hi and welcome, a great time to join a thread


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

well i hope she has them soon


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well Lucy and Maisie your following has grown so now its time for the grand entrance puppies...Jill


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

was gonna post earlier but didnt wanna interupt


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

you just jump in anytime you wish we are friendly...jill


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

she seems to have gone a bit quiet... I do hope that that is a good sign


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

hahaha yeah i can see that you all seem so friendly


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

emmisoli said:


> she seems to have gone a bit quiet... I do hope that that is a good sign


she may have taken her out to the garden...jill


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

come on Maisie we want some puppies to look at.... it has been a busy week this week with the whelping bitches!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

k4r4 said:


> hahaha yeah i can see that you all seem so friendly


we are even at very unsociable hours


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

yep in the garden again!!

it's light now, so i let her go down the garden, she's been mad digging!!!
she's now back in her box digging and panting!

come on maisie - pushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....................

ok i agreed it would be a long night!! looks like it's going to be a long day too...........


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

for me this is my day time lol  and from what i have read in the post everyone seems great


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah bless you, once they finally start coming, your adrenaline will take over... I'm sure you are very close now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

emmisoli said:


> ah bless you, once they finally start coming, your adrenaline will take over... I'm sure you are very close now


completely agree, you will be as high as a kite


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> completely agree, you will be as high as a kite


Agree with you both...Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

oh i really hope so x

my kids are wide awake now
hubby asleep

iv'e given in and let the kids watch whatever they want upstairs and they are eating icecream!!!!!! hey if it keeps them upstairs!!!!!


ooohhhhhh bed tearing going on!!! growling too


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

once the bitches temp drops, does it stay down until after pups are born or does it rise again? I onlly ask as my bitch when she was in whelp her temp dropped, but I never took it again after that I just wasn't sure what happens....


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oh i really hope so x
> 
> my kids are wide awake now
> hubby asleep
> ...


lolol I bet they think that christmas has come early!! men eh  they just don't have that same excitement do they


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> once the bitches temp drops, does it stay down until after pups are born or does it rise again? I onlly ask as my bitch when she was in whelp her temp dropped, but I never took it again after that I just wasn't sure what happens....


Im not sure???



emmisoli said:


> lolol I bet they think that christmas has come early!! men eh  they just don't have that same excitement do they


mmm...... men! oh well kids r happy xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I read that it goes up but I don't know I never took my dogs temp once labour started...Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

just took her temp 37.0 it's stayed like that now for the past 12 hours


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have never took tempreture, just go by my girls behaviour but from what i have read i think it drops for a while and then goes up again the growling is the pains


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ok.........
she has milk just come in!!!!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well........... they do say if you see the milk you will have puppies within 24 hours, lets hope in maisies case it is 24 minutes


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> well........... they do say if you see the milk you will have puppies within 24 hours, lets hope in maisies case it is 24 minutes


lol archie.... lets hope so eh!! do you know how many she is expecting lucy?


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

I totally agree good luck Lucy and Maisie i'm supposed to getting ready for work but cannot put lap top down need at least one puppy by 8.30 please pretty please Maisie


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

lol.... 24 hours i'll be a walking zombie by then!!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol.... 24 hours i'll be a walking zombie by then!!!!


im sure it will be worth it though


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> lol.... 24 hours i'll be a walking zombie by then!!!!


yep, that sounds about right


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she is really shivering now, panting very fast and dribbling, she keeps looking at her lady bits!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay folks I'm going to bed nite Lucy, Archiebaby, and everyone I'll have to catch up later....Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Okay folks I'm going to bed nite Lucy, Archiebaby, and everyone I'll have to catch up later....Jill


good night jill, take care


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

okay I may have to wait a little while now....


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Okay folks I'm going to bed nite Lucy, Archiebaby, and everyone I'll have to catch up later....Jill


Night Night xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> she is really shivering now, panting very fast and dribbling, she keeps looking at her lady bits!!!


thats ok, she knows something is coming watch for the water leakage?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

still dry...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

well im gonna walk puppy will be back soon to see whats happening


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

no worries, she wont have any wetness until the waters break, usually a couple of little pushes then water sack follows


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she want to go in back garden again!
be right back!
x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

watch her carefully lucy! and take a towel with you, just in case????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

back now...... bless her she's all over the place


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have offically been up 24 hours!!!!:Yawn:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh bless, she will be


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have offically been up 24 hours!!!!:Yawn:


only another 2 weeks to go then thats if you are doing the night shift


----------



## MyWillow (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh bless you it will be worth it


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

any movement yet lucy?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

she might be busy with a puppies ' fingers crossed'


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nope, still holding on................xx


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I am on the edge of my seat... also trying to get my partner up for work... we have the same problem everyday lol he should be leaving in 10 mins but is still busy inspecting his eyelids!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lol, well i have done the boys sandwiches and they have now gone to work, woke daughter but shes not up yet, i have to drop her to work at 9.30 so pleaseeeeeeeeee hurry up maisie


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

luckily I don't have to go anywhere...apart from up the stairs to kick some a*s lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she just laid still for a bit then jumped back in her box


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they normally stop the panting and go very quiet


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

she's bed tearing again now....


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

any time now!!!!!!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

back but going to bed hopefully when i get up at 12 she will have had the pups and you will have had some sleep


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

im going to sit with her as she's asking for a cuddle x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

still nothing....
belly very hard, I can feel puppies still wriggling


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

bless her i have to leave about 1/2 9 but will be back about 1/2 10


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

when should i start getting concerned about not moving onto stage 2 of labour?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> when should i start getting concerned about not moving onto stage 2 of labour?


not for a while i am afraid this can go for 24/48 hours, when she starts pushing then that is different and thats why i said to note the time when you first see her push,she should not really push for more than 2 hours without producing a puppy but some do, again it is so hard because they are all different, one of mine was like 15 -20 mins between puppies and the other one was 7 hours between pups ( did check with the vet and he assured me it was fine and it was ) but to be honest, they way you are describing her heavy panting and ripping up i dont think it will be anywhere like that time, few hours at the most i should think, but you really never know


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry as long as she is ok and not actively pushing then she will be ok a bit longer.... but of course if you are concerned you can always call your vet for advice. Hope all is well anyway


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

emmisoli said:


> I wouldn't worry as long as she is ok and not actively pushing then she will be ok a bit longer.... but of course if you are concerned you can always call your vet for advice. Hope all is well anyway


yes totally agree, have you let the vet know she has started lucy? always better to have them on standby just in case? but everything she is doing now is completely normal, so dont worry


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have to go out for a hour now lucy, will check as soon as i get back, good luck


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

I am around Lucy if you need to ask anything... I will try to be as helpful as I can  but all sounds totally normal what your bitch is doing


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning how is MAISIE doing????????????????


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> I am around Lucy if you need to ask anything... I will try to be as helpful as I can  but all sounds totally normal what your bitch is doing


thanku sweetie xx



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good morning how is MAISIE doing????????????????


well....... she's keeping us guessing!!
heavy panting for past 10 hours and shivering and heavy panting over the past 5 hours.
milk's come in


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just re read the posts and it looks like she is in the first stages of labour, this could take a while. It is 10 am now this minute so I am wondering if there is any sign of any pups yet.??????Bless her she must be so uncomfortable. Hope you are baring up ok, drink plenty of coffee you will need it lololol. I will be watching on here today. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Still just lots of panting and shivering, she's hasn't been in her box for a while, she's just laying on the sofa (well covered sofa) panting and looks fairly chilled!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is in her first stages. This can take quite a few hours mind. Once you see her wet down below and she is licking like mad it will be her waters breaking and her cleaning it up, check to see if you can still see the plug attatched, she will be really wet down there when the waters go, you should be able to notice the covers wet if she is on your sofa on a cover when they go.. She will be resting herself ready for the hard work. Have she stopped eating now?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

how maisie doing now??


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

ok.....

she's really licking down below.........


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

ah bless.... how is it now, she is prob getting more uncomfortable as they start to move down from the uterus. can you see a water bag yet or has she passed any water?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

emmisoli said:


> ah bless.... how is it now, she is prob getting more uncomfortable as they start to move down from the uterus. can you see a water bag yet or has she passed any water?


no nothing yet, she has a little bit of water down her back legs, no bag visble yet tho.
she's calmed a bit at the mo


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck

I hope all goes well x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi lucy, sometimes the water bag just leaks before presenting so this is probably why her back legs are a bit wet, not long now will keep checking


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah they do sort of calm down a bit....all sounds right on track. Com on maisie we want to see puppies


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

still just lots of panting and shivering...... no more water yet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ooooeeeerrrr sound good eh!. the wet is the water leaking out, you MAY NOT see the bag itself just the water continuously leaking and she will clean it up. Puppies by tomorrow sometime hopefully. crossing fingers and hopeing it all goes well for you. xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Its now nearly 1pm and I am still looking at your thread lololol

Tell Maise Aunty Cheryl said it is ok for her to start to have them now, I got the champagne, box of choc's, flowers and Congratulations helium balloon already to celebrate, my bums going numb aswell lolololool


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> ooooeeeerrrr sound good eh!. the wet is the water leaking out, you MAY NOT see the bag itself just the water continuously leaking and she will clean it up. Puppies by tomorrow sometime hopefully. crossing fingers and hopeing it all goes well for you. xxxxxxxx


I keep looking to see if pups are here too....

If water is leaking out and bitch is panting and shivering,i would say not long to go, i think pups today sooner than later.....


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

i am still waiting too lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Still no puppies yet!!

she's fallen asleep now

lots of moaning and groaning going on in her sleep

least she's getting sleep

good job its halloween sat, i'm looking like a great zombie!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats the only thing with whelping you never know lololol. You will have loads of sweets for xmas, the kids will be chucking treats at you lolololol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

oooooohhhhhhhhh.........................

temp drop.......

it's been 37.0 for the past 24/48hrs

now dropped to 36.7


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Still no puppies yet!!
> 
> she's fallen asleep now
> 
> ...


well, she has saved you the price of a outfit so you cant be angry with her, remember the old saying good things come to those who wait it has got to be today sometime


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how she doing lucy? any news?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oooooohhhhhhhhh.........................
> 
> temp drop.......
> 
> ...


Brilliant drop....cross fingers now. How is she doing now is she still sleeping lololo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She may have them tonight - early hours of the morning hopefully, cross your fingers and toes and anything else that will cross lololol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm back and Maisie is still keeping everyone waiting. Lucy you're right you 're gonna look like a Zombie. Good luck I'll keep checking....Jill


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'm back and Maisie is still keeping everyone waiting. Lucy you're right you 're gonna look like a Zombie. Good luck I'll keep checking....Jill


Sending easy labor vibes


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

We Have Pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

woohoo at last Maisie PUSH!!!!! won't be long now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We Have Pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


at last , come on little maisie and stay nice and calm lucy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

are they big pushes lucy, i think she was waiting for jill to come back on


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We Have Pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yesssssssssss, nice one. tell her about time coz the box of choc were melting lolol aw good luck. I will be keeping an eye on here now. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) first one is a boy ok lololol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

right , i have to go out at 6.30 so when i come back i will expect at least 7 puppies, can you pass this on to maisie please lucy


----------



## melindas_tears (Oct 24, 2009)

Go Maisie!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ooooeeerrr no replies from Lucy, sound like good news. a puppy????


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> ooooeeerrr no replies from Lucy, sound like good news. a puppy????


that would be lovely


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks archiebaby you are right she was waiting for meee. Come on Maisie you can do it girl we love you...Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got to be a puppy now surely, she's been gone a while, hope it is going ok.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know if i can take all this waiting.....Pushhhhhhhhhh


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I can hardly wait the suspence is killing me. I can imagine how Lucy is feeling....Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I got teeth ache from cyber pushing, and I got stomach ache now too. I think I will eat one of the choc from the box, Maisie wont miss one will she.???? oh come on Maisie Aunty Cheryl is waiting for good news. xxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

there has to be one now ' fingers crossed '


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Its been 1 hour since she said pushing, can i have a choc please..:blush2:

should be doing T...but cannot yet....Pushhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We Have Pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hope everything is ok

Its been a hour since you girl was pushing


----------



## emmisoli (Mar 30, 2009)

come on Maisie, I hope that you are firing them out now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I dont think we will hear now until she have a break for a while. I cant wait to hear. little tiny itysy bitsy puppies .....


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

has she still not had them i slept a lot longer than expected lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

First Puppy Out....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> First Puppy Out....


well done congratulaions lololo


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

YEY congrats


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

You go and keep an eye on her and we will all wait for you ok. so glad the first one is here. xxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> First Puppy Out....


well done maisie and you too lucy, is it a little girl or boy?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

i came back just in time then


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done mom....
All we want now is more....more....more


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yipee we have puppies coming for sure now......way to go Maisie and Lucy....Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well Iv opened the box of chocs... do anyone want a choc, i will save the champagne for when they are all here. I feel sick Iv eaten 6 chocs already lolol


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> We Have Pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Lucylewis0 said:


> First Puppy Out....


So glad was getting very worryed


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

TORY said:


> Its been 1 hour since she said pushing, can i have a choc please..:blush2:
> 
> should be doing T...but cannot yet....Pushhhhhhhhhh


Here yu are you can have two, lolol


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Here yu are you can have two, lolol


Thanks....I need a drink now...I have pushhhhhhhed that hard my tum hurts  and its not me or my girl......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hee! hee!. these are melting in my hands here, so got to keep eating them now.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll have a choc. thanks...Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

We love you Maise, 
Oh yes we do,
We love you Maise,
We do,
We love you Maise
We Do,
So come on Masie with pup 2


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Go girl Go...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'll have a choc. thanks...Jill


No probs help yourself, there are loads in this box, its a super delux one. mmmmm


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

mmmmm choclates ive got a box too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What ones you got then, we can share lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I got super delux triple row of All Gold, mmmmmm


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

thorntons lovely chocs was keeping them for tonight but this is special


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

do you have any carrots please i dont like chocs no really, but i am addicted to raw carrots


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Are these Xmas choc's we are eating...

I got a tin of Heros ......

Dare I.....

PUSHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> do you have any carrots please i dont like chocs no really, but i am addicted to raw carrots


My dogs are addicted to carrots...


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

TORY said:


> My dogs are addicted to carrots...


so are mine


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wonder how lucy is getting on


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thorntons's choc's i love them ones,mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thorntons's choc's i love them ones,mmmmmmmmmm.


my fav too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Wonder how lucy is getting on


I was just wondering that. got to be close to no 2 now surely,.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I was just wondering that. got to be close to no 2 now surely,.


I texted her just before the 1st one was born but have not heard anything yet she must be busy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She is having no 2 now then.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I would think that she has another on the way its been almost an hour. If Maisie was on a break Lucy would probably be on here telling us all about pup # 1. Well at least I hope #2 is on its way...Puuuuuuuuush


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

1st puppy - girl - 8oz - gold girl

just pushing again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> 1st puppy - girl - 8oz - gold girl
> 
> just pushing again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nice one, well done, good luck with other,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> 1st puppy - girl - 8oz - gold girl
> 
> just pushing again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That great news


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Aww bless her Lucy will be so knackered tonight,


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

thats great


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats on #1 Lucy and Maisie...Jill


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

im so excited for her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

great news, i bet you had a few tears lucy


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Number 2 should be here soon....i hope...its going to be a long night for them both if she is going this long between each pup...rub belly Lucy, gets thing going....


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Come on mummy you can do it, hope its going ok


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

it is a long time between them. she should of had no 2 now.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> it is a long time between them. she should of had no 2 now.


What time did she have the first one at


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> What time did she have the first one at


4:47 I think.........


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> 4:47 I think.........


yes it was about that time.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> it is a long time between them. she should of had no 2 now.


one of mine went 7 hours between puppies i had the vet check her and he said she was fine and to leave her she had the first puppy at 11am on the sunday and last puppy 9am on the monday that was a hell of a long dayut:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Puppy No 2 - Boy, Black and White, 8.2 Oz


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

YEY no2 is here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah do you know how many your expecting?...Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would not leave it for more than one hour before going to the vets


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That's good i was thinking she mite has to go to the vet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good one, congratulations hun.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Good news....Got to be a Boy..

Well done hope then next one is faster...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Its been a long while hope it is all going ok no 3 shuld be about now going by the other times.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Yeah do you know how many your expecting?...Jill


Masie is expecting 5. but 6 or 7 maybe, as they may be hiding she said in the begining to us.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

This could be a very long day for them then. ! hour betwwen pups I'd be nodding off. Just joking...Jill PS Maisie I have to babysit tonight my time do you think you could hurry up just a bit luv.My daughters computer is crappy....thanks Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shes been gone for over hour and quarter now, I am worried.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> This could be a very long day for them then. ! hour betwwen pups I'd be nodding off. Just joking...Jill PS Maisie I have to babysit tonight my time do you think you could hurry up just a bit luv.My daughters computer is crappy....thanks Jill


what time is it over there where you are now.????? it is 19.14 pm here


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope she is ok it been a long time


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I know, it is over one and quarter hours nearly hour and half. maybe two came one after another and she is seeing to the two of them you never know.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope all is okay.. My time here is 1:20 pm ish earlier than you guys


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am worried now.......feel a bit sick actually. perhaps she is just busy with them, and they may be coming faster now so she havent got the time to come on here yet.

Your only half way through your day then, lucky thing. xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Mind you she may have Nat1979 on the phone with her as she text her before no 1 arrived, and we havent heard Nat come back on here to reply so she may be on the phone hopefully with her.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It is very worrying I hope all is okay. Yep 1/2 way through the day and have done nothing but sit here on the computer....Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Mind you she may have Nat1979 on the phone with her as she text her before no 1 arrived, and we havent heard Nat come back on here to reply so she may be on the phone hopefully with her.


hope so hope so


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank heavans for Pet Forum eh! you can spend all day on this and wonder where the day went to.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thank heavans for Pet Forum eh! you can spend all day on this and wonder where the day went to.


True so true might have to complain about that and put a timer on my computer..LOL Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lololol it is a good site though, i am on here all day every day. my husband thinks he have been divorced PMSL. 

i hope we hear something soon on these puppies.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> lololol it is a good site though, i am on here all day every day. my husband thinks he have been divorced PMSL.
> 
> i hope we hear something soon on these puppies.


I hiope so too. Where is Nat weren't they texting before maybe she can update us.. Worrying is hard...Jill


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

dont know where she is, i cant find her on any of the other threads, if i pm her she may not be anywhere near her comp as she may be on the phone with Lucy??????? This is really worrying, I do hope every thing is ok with puppies and masie...bless her.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Still no new......

its got to be another boy.....


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

TORY said:


> Still no new......
> 
> its got to be another boy.....


Still nothing?

I am newbie here, but I feel like I am getting to know you guys, and I feel for this mama and her pups. Hope all is well


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome Boxer, no news yet. a very very long time from the last news, so we are hoping everything is ok. we are hoping that another member si on the phone with her, and tht is why we havent heard yet. cross fingers.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lets all send good vibes together 1 min after the posted time. Goood vibes for Maisie and her puppies and Lucy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

i have to go and get my family sort here for bed etc, if she comes on tell her I was thinking of her ok and I will see her posts on the puppies tomorrow morning, tell her I send my love ok,

good luck all you lot watching this thread.

night night all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey guys 

sorry about delay I haven't left her side

Forgot where we were

puppy 1 - girl - gold - 8oz
puppy 2 - boy - black and white - 8oz
puppy 3 - girl - brown and white - 8oz
puppy 4 - girl - all black - 10oz

think i can still feel 2 more

she's having a rest at moment so i can catch up with all of you x

she's so so so so clever!!!!!!!!
brill mummy!!!!
done nearly all of it by herself, pup 4 needed a little help came out bottom 
1st and mouth full of water, but she's fine now!!!!


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Night.....

I will be here till am....

One of my bitches went 3 hour..then pop..out 3 came in 20mins..

they seem big pups..but fingers crossed everything ok...


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Great news.. glad things are good.. well done you and mom...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww congrats on your babies. Hope all goes well for you and pups! Took my bitch 2 days to have 11 puppies! Very stressful, not much sleep gained that day i tell you! lol. Good Luck!! xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

couple of pics


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> couple of pics


awwwww they are soooo cute cant help myself from coming back and looking to see how she is doing glad she is getting there not long till she will be done i hope then you both can have a good rest


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done Lucy...

They are nice big pups.....


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to you all, she looks lovely , and very tired, as you must be too, will check in the morning on you all, hope they are all healthy, now the fun starts!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats the babies look wonderful.....Jill


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well done lucy and maisie, they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well done! Great news! It always has to happen when im not online  x


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Any more puppies........time is going by....


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

puppy 5 about 45 mins ago. boy 10oz - gold and white

I can feel one more and she has slept and just started pushing again 
x


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Go Girl Go....

you both have done really well.....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Awww Lucy what great news. Can hardly wait til you are both rested and we get to hear all about it and see piccies...Jill


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> Awww Lucy what great news. Can hardly wait til you are both rested and we get to hear all about it and see piccies...Jill


canuckjill ; can i ask you is that a sheltie in your photo...


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry for the delay I'm babysitting for my daughter so had to wait for David to go to bed. Anyway yes its 1 Rough Collie Tri Colour Headed White and 2 Shelties. 1 is a Bi Blue and 1 is a Sable Merle Colour Headed White. Unfortunately the Sable Merle is no longer with us. RIP my lovely Nova....Jill


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl and pups ?

Any more ??????


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how is everything lucy?


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

canuckjill said:


> Sorry for the delay I'm babysitting for my daughter so had to wait for David to go to bed. Anyway yes its 1 Rough Collie Tri Colour Headed White and 2 Shelties. 1 is a Bi Blue and 1 is a Sable Merle Colour Headed White. Unfortunately the Sable Merle is no longer with us. RIP my lovely Nova....Jill


My friend has two, the younger one is 9mths a blue Merle and i love him, she has a Sable and white 3 years thats blind and she is after a tri..

Any more pups Lucy.....5 last count on here i think.....


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankyou so so so much to everyone for all your supportxxxxxxxx

mum and babies are doing great. 5 puppies in total! HUGE puppies. 
pup 5 - boy - gold and white - 10oz
Im taking them to vets this morning as maisie hasn't passed pup 5 placenta!

I will post pictures later!
They are so so so so so so beautiful and maisie is the cleverist dog in the world!!!!! i'm so proud of her xxxxx

Thankyou once again to ALL of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

only just read this thread very late i know but have not long joined!!
just wanted to give my congratulations to you, your beautiful girl and her lovely 5 pups!
pics are gonna be so cute


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

A Huge Congratulations to you and MAISE and the little chunks lolol wow the last one was a big one eh!. I am so glad she went ok and did it all by herself. Well done, I bet you are glad that is all over with now, you can relax a bit more now and watch them grow awww bless.........
How is she doing this morning have she passed the 5th placenta now??
The pics of the puppies are lovely and so chunky too. gorgeous they are.
Will catch you on here later once you are settled and sorted. bye for now take care.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Well Done!  x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!

Pups and Mum are lovely!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just back from the vets 

He gave her jab to contract missing placenta and puppy number 6 was born dead

A little black and white girl! very small and skinny

Maisie and puppies all healthly

very sad
RIP little Bella xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the little one that didn't make it....

its so sad when that happen's...was she delivered at the vets...

If so,does vet know why ....


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

TORY said:


> I am so sorry for the little one that didn't make it....
> 
> its so sad when that happen's...was she delivered at the vets...
> 
> If so,does vet know why ....


Yes she had her at the vets, he said she must died a while ago.
But she was really high up in her tummy and hadn't moved into position for birth

I Will post some pictures in a bit Im just going to bed:Yawn: xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

that is such a shame, but better to loose it there than to of lost it when it was a couple of days old. Glad puppys and mummy is doing well. Job well done. Did it all go to plan for you.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry about Bella pup # 6. But congrats on the 5 chunky ones.Way to go Maisie and Lucy. After your well deserved sleep a few piccies would be awesome....Jill


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Puppy number 1 - girl


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Puppy number 1 - girl


oh! wow how cute is she............xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

puppy 2 - boy  oopppppsss sorry thats pup 3!! little girl


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

puppy 3 - girl this one's pup 2 - boy


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

puppy 4 - big girl - 10oz!!!!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

puppy 5 - boy


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

here;s a couple more of maisie's with her babies

she's so clever


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

they are lovely looking puppies and a good size too, How is Masie doing today.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> they are lovely looking puppies and a good size too, How is Masie doing today.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


She's doing great

she's such a great mummy!! always feeding them.
She's eaten well today too, lots of water.
Iv'e cleaned her all up, lovely clean and fresh now!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> She's doing great
> 
> she's such a great mummy!! always feeding them.
> She's eaten well today too, lots of water.
> ...


I am so glad for you, well at least that long wait is over with. just relax and enjoy watching them grow now. good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just looked at all the pups and they all look fantastic bet your glad they are all here now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh they are adorable, congratulations hun and well done mum.
So sorry you lost the last pup. xxxxxxx*


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done....glad everything going well...

I love the brown and white one....with a spot on head and white tip to tail.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone on here for alll your support
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​
The past 3 days have been the hardest ever in my life and I have never ever been so tired!!!!

I have two children and that's easy compared to having a litter!!!!

Im so pleased that maisie is well and she's so clever!!!!! I love her so much!!
and the puppies are so fit and strong, i cant stop looking at them. 
​Yesterday was one of the best days of my life!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Many congratulations ..they are all gorgeous.

Well done maisie.xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful little ones....Jill


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Thanks to everyone on here for alll your support
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​
> The past 3 days have been the hardest ever in my life and I have never ever been so tired!!!!
> 
> ...


Aww well done Maisie & Lucy 
Really sorry I missed the event, but wishing you all well xxx


----------



## AprilBlossom (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations! Really pleased for you. It's so difficult to tear yourself away from them though, I sit for ages just watching the puppy, even though he's hardly doing anything, I imagine it's even more difficult when you've got five!x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad mum and pups are doing well 

And well done you


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

mummy and puppies are doing great, Maisie's been out in garden a few times times to do her business, she's eaten well and drank lots.

She's keeps laying on the heat pad but she's getting too hot and panting quite alot???


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Teigan panted alot after giving birth, I was really worried and took her to the vets, he checked her over and the puppies and said it was to do with giving birth and her body reajusting, but I had to keep an eye on her if she kept panting and her nipples became very hot, that would mean mastitus. and she would need to see the vet for that for treatment. if you feel that her nipples are getting really hot and she is panting hard, then you will need to get her to the vet ok.xxx Not to make you worry but to make you aware ok. xxxxx
Mastitis In Dogs


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Teigan panted alot after giving birth, I was really worried and took her to the vets, he checked her over and the puppies and said it was to do with giving birth and her body reajusting, but I had to keep an eye on her if she kept panting and her nipples became very hot, that would mean mastitus. and she would need to see the vet for that for treatment. if you feel that her nipples are getting really hot and she is panting hard, then you will need to get her to the vet ok.xxx Not to make you worry but to make you aware ok. xxxxx
> Mastitis In Dogs


Thankyou hun,
I did ring vet coz her temp was 39.6!!!!!!! he said keep a close eye on her and take temp again, just took it and it has come down a bit 39.4. It could be where she was laying on heat pad and 5 monster puppies cuddling up to her plus vet stays warm? I turned heat pad off for a bit and seems to be working as her temp has come down a bit. Vet's will ring in the morning to see how she is.
xxxxxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> mummy and puppies are doing great, Maisie's been out in garden a few times times to do her business, she's eaten well and drank lots.
> 
> She's keeps laying on the heat pad but she's getting too hot and panting quite alot???


Well done maisie 

I would only use the heat pad at night 
If she is laying there panting alot 
My bitch lilly had pups in dec 08 and i used a heat lamp and i only used that at night or if the pups were cold and my lilly would lay there panting away


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just spoke with vets again, her temp is 39.1 this morning, but she seems fine in herself, wagging tail, drinking, eating, she's got out box herself this morning and had a little run about in the garden. Vet going to give her antibotics just in case there is an infection going on. so hopefully she will be fine

Iv'e attached another photo!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Them pups are lovely


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they are beautiful lucy, was you expecting all those different colours ( sorry i dont know about your breed?)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Just spoke with vets again, her temp is 39.1 this morning, but she seems fine in herself, wagging tail, drinking, eating, she's got out box herself this morning and had a little run about in the garden. Vet going to give her antibotics just in case there is an infection going on. so hopefully she will be fine
> 
> Iv'e attached another photo!


They look contented dont they, and look at the shine on the black ones coat, lovely.........glad she is ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Maisie and pups are doing really well
Putting on lots of weight!!

see pics attached clearly maisie is after peace from her pups!! lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

What beautiful pups and a clever mum

Our Molly panted a lot during looking after her pups up till they were being weened, the breeders we were being mentored by said the panting was due to the milk coming through ready for the feeds and it did seem that after a feed she was fine and for a while before a feed due shed start to pant heavily

Its a wonderful experience isnt it, well done to you and Mum


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ilove the champagne coloured one what a beautifull colour.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

A big congratulation sorry i missed it but ive had to hand rear a litter of 6 cavs so not be able get on here.

The pups are lovely and i want them all


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Thankyou hun,
> I did ring vet coz her temp was 39.6!!!!!!! he said keep a close eye on her and take temp again, just took it and it has come down a bit 39.4. It could be where she was laying on heat pad and 5 monster puppies cuddling up to her plus vet stays warm? I turned heat pad off for a bit and seems to be working as her temp has come down a bit. Vet's will ring in the morning to see how she is.
> xxxxxx


I glad she is doing better and temp is coming down, I bet she cant wait for her pre pregnancy waisline to come back again lololololol. How are the little chunkies doing today lololol.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> A big congratulation sorry i missed it but ive had to hand rear a litter of 6 cavs so not be able get on here.
> 
> The pups are lovely and i want them all


 So do I!!!!!!! We cant agree on which girl to keep!!!!

hand rearing 6 cavs You must be busy then!!!!! whats happened??



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I glad she is doing better and temp is coming down, I bet she cant wait for her pre pregnancy waisline to come back again lololololol. How are the little chunkies doing today lololol.


Little chunkies!!!!! more like monsters!!! they will be 1 week tomorrow and they are well on their way to double their birth weights!!!!

We named them now!!

1st girl (gold) - Suzi
2nd boy (tri) - Leo
3rd girl (tri) - Daisy
4th girl (dark brown) - Star
5th boy (light brown) - Oscar

Maisie is doing great!!! she's eating 4 meals a day and 120mls of whepi am and pm and drinking bucket loads of water.
Temp back to normal and 2 days of antibotics left

I just took a cute pic of mum and pup 3 (daisy)


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> So do I!!!!!!! We cant agree on which girl to keep!!!!
> 
> hand rearing 6 cavs You must be busy then!!!!! whats happened??
> 
> ...


That is brilliant news for you. I love those names to. One week already dont it go quickly. Masie looks lovely in that pic and the pups too, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww Daisy looks like a little boxer lolol so cute which one you keeping??? you will prob wait until they are older then pick one as they change so quickly. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww Daisy looks like a little boxer lolol so cute which one you keeping??? you will prob wait until they are older then pick one as they change so quickly. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It is out of Daisy and Suzi:confused5: I trying to keep both but hubby said only one xxxxxx

hmmm..... I could always kick hubby out and keep both girls instead, lol xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

they look lovely lucy, i would keep suzi she is gorgeous


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> It is out of Daisy and Suzi:confused5: I trying to keep both but hubby said only one xxxxxx
> 
> hmmm..... I could always kick hubby out and keep both girls instead, lol xxx


PMSL now that is a good idea. lololololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I like the first little girl you had, the gold one. she is lovely colouring.


----------

